# Wasserblasen und Feuerschrieft



## Jocker (12. April 2005)

Hallo

Wie kann ich mit Photoshop Wasserbläschen in einem Bild erstellen, und eine Brennende Schrift erstellen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2005)

Hallo,

Spricht etwas dagegen, Google zu befragen? Und sofern ich mich entsinne, gab es sogar
zu beiden Themen hier im Forum schon mal Themen. Also


----------

